# Any ideas on lure storage?



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I have a mass amount of musky lures now, probably around 120 muskie lures. I have a big plano big game box and was wondering if plano has any of the clear cases to store muskie lures? Also is there a company out there that makes a nice storage system for big muskie spinnerbaits? 

If anyone has any muskie lure boxes for sale in the Columbus area please let me know. Thanks


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I just made a box out of plexiglass and plywood. It was cheap and easy to make. It holds about 36 baits. I'll take a pic and put it up here tomorrow 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Go on bass pro shops site and look for hard tackle boxes. Then narrow it by brand (Plano)and you know it when you see it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

One of many links out there for muskie lure tackle boxe.

You can spend a whole lot of money on a Festool Systainer. Festool is a German manufacturer of pricey, high quality power tools. The systainer is a nesting, lock together tool storage system that is very durable and can be customized to suit your needs. I currently have three and use the Sys 1 Box to sort and store square drive screws.

Locally they can be found at Rockler and Woodcraft Stores and in the McFeely's Tool catalog.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/boa...=<span class='highlight'><span class='highlig


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I just bought a big plastic storage container, cut up some 1 1/2'' pvc piping and put my lures in it. As long as you keep them tight it works great. Also, with that storage container, you can put other stuff in it, like lunch


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Lakewood makes muskie boxes


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Here is a picture of the muskie box I made, and posted about earlier. It was simple to make if you have a table saw. It allows for 12" baits to stand vertically, and will hold at least 1-2 baits in each 3" compartment.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

